# Specialized P3 geometry changes?



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Did the Specialized P3 geometry change through the years, or has it remained essentially the same? What about other design features? I'm trying to decide between a used one, which is a 2004 frame built up with newer components, and a new one. I noticed that the rear dropouts look different, so they apparently incorporated a new chain tensioning design at some point.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I would be interested in this as well. I picked up a 2005ish P2 with a bad rear wheel for $50 and I want to know what is a good thing to do to this bike to bring it into the modern era, or just let it go to someone else and buy a new DJ bike.

Seems like a new fork would go a long way. Maybe make it a SS for lower weight?


----------

